# Shift Competition focus to Saturdays, not Sundays



## TheSpeedSkewber (Dec 10, 2022)

Hi. I am a Christian cuber who goes to competitions. The 'Main Day' of most competitions (at least where i am in the UK) seems to always be Sunday. As a church-goer, this means I, and other religious or church-going people cannot compete in events such as 3x3, and even worse - if i or someone else were to win a Saturday event, they could'nt collect their prize on the Sunday. I would like this to be changed to give all cubers a chance to show their skills.


----------



## LBr (Dec 10, 2022)

TheSpeedSkewber said:


> Hi. I am a Christian cuber who goes to competitions. The 'Main Day' of most competitions (at least where i am in the UK) seems to always be Sunday. As a church-goer, this means I, and other religious or church-going people cannot compete in events such as 3x3, and even worse - if i or someone else were to win a Saturday event, they could'nt collect their prize on the Sunday. I would like this to be changed to give all cubers a chance to show their skills.


I’m not Christian, but does it really do that much damage to miss one visit to church in a while?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 10, 2022)

TheSpeedSkewber said:


> Hi. I am a Christian cuber who goes to competitions. The 'Main Day' of most competitions (at least where i am in the UK) seems to always be Sunday. As a church-goer, this means I, and other religious or church-going people cannot compete in events such as 3x3, and even worse - if i or someone else were to win a Saturday event, they could'nt collect their prize on the Sunday. I would like this to be changed to give all cubers a chance to show their skills.


Hi, I'm also a christian and go to church on sundays. I can still go to comptetions on saturdays, and every now and then there even is a competition that is entirely on saturday. I don't think we can demand a shift to saturdays for the whole communtity, if you want comps on saturday the best way might be to organize comps yourself.



LBr said:


> I’m not Christian, but does it really do that much damage to miss one visit to church in a while?


It is not about missing church (although that plays a role too), it is about the fact that the sunday is a special day for christians and should not be used for competitions.

I get it that non-religious people might not understand that but up to this point in the Dutch community I have only noticed respect for this decision (for example, they were willing to not let registration for upcoming competitions start on sunday anymore) which I really appreciate.

Edit: btw, this is not a problem for all christians. For example, Tingman is a christian but goes to competitions on sundays, seemingly without having an issue with that.


----------

